# Parasite Treatment



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Okay, so i have been fighting some type of parasite in my 90 gallon for a while now. A Hap 44, female has had tiny white feces for a while now, has a very slight sink to her belly for couple weeks, so i started treating with Jungle anti parasite medicated food. I have also noticed a male peacock to have tiny feces today, but looks fully healthy otherwise. They all still seem rather healthy eating and generally look good.

Im thinking its intestinal worms. If this medicated food isnt fully doing the job, what should i treat with? I will have to treat the full tank. Should i use clout?


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Okay, well since i had to go by the aquarium store anyway i picked up some API General Cure Anti Parasitic Fish Medication with the help of an experienced fish keeper and employee. Has Metronidazole and Praziquantel.

I also got some more jungle medicated food. Will only feed until after treatment is over to keep nitrates down. Started treatment when i got home, removing all active carbon. I left in empty filter cartridges and a single mesh filter insert to help with a little filtration during treatment.

So i put all my carbon and filter cartridges in a rubbermaid bin with tank water. Is this going to be okay until the 4 day treatment is over? Will the bacteria colony die off? I could always put them in my other tank, but i wouldnt want to potentially infect that tank.

And another thing, i bought some epsom salt as well, just curious if i should use this while treating the tank, and how much?

Any comments and suggestions?


----------



## Tarous (Jun 1, 2011)

Well Chunkanese this medicated food is really good for your littles and you don't need to worry.This food will help you and make them healthy.This medicated food works slowly so wait for some time and see the result.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I was successful using Jungle Anti Parasite food along with Tetra Parasite Guard (very similar to Jungle Parasite Clear). You can add epsom as well if you see thin stringy white feces which is indicative of mucus, 2 tablespoons per 10 gallon, pre-mixed and added gradually over 5-6 hours.
Since you've tried medicated food, I'm assuming they're all eating normally. This would negate bloat as a possible ailment.
Your carbon and filters should be fine for the 4 days, if you have an extra air pump, throw a line in the bin for some surface agitation. Once the treatment is over and presumably successful, gradually return water salinity to normal by performing multiple small water changes. Keep an eye on ammonia and nitrites for a few days in case there's a spike. I did have a nitrite spike following my treatment in a 10g and kept it under 1ppm with water changes until it dropped to 0 after a day or two. Then a 40-50% water change was needed to reduce nitrates.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool thank you for the input and information. Will update when treatment is over.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Okay an update treatment was 4 days followed by a 25 percent water change adding prime. Seems successful as fish are more active and eating more which is jungle parasite medicated food. One thing though my hap 44 male which hasn't been great since I moved him in 5 months ago, his belly is bloated and he stopped eating yesterday. Added Epsom salt over the weekend, but maybe lost some from water change? I don't think it's bloat he has had this problem as if he gets blocked up and won't eat for a few days. Don't know what to do, maybe wait it out, or some kind of treatment? Could it be from the different food and medication? His stomach was starting to get chubby for a week or so and had been eating. Likely too much. Also other than a big gut and not eating last night and today he is normal just more passive. Not hiding out in middle.


----------

